# Gobioides broussonnetii?



## Trademark (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, my mom's been slowing down on breeding guppies, so now we have an extra 29gal. tank that we want to put something in. I've been really interested in the dragon goby (Gobioides broussonnetii), because, well, they're awesome and I can easily get my hands on them. However, my Google-fu must be weak, because I'm getting mixed answers for my questions. 

All I want to know is, is a 29 gal. tank too small for a single dragon goby and maybe a few corydoras? Or should I just stick with the corydoras and something cuter like a bumblebee goby? 

Thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A 29 is fine for smaller specimen, and since they grow slowly, it should be okay for a pretty good while.


----------



## Trademark (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome, thank you.


----------

